# Paper tape is better cheaper an stronger



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

what’s your favorite tape?


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Mines paper


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

undecided. when i patch i use fiba fuse and hot mud.. supposedly, its stronger. cant vouch for that, though.


----------



## rockhard (Nov 14, 2016)

mesh, brownbag DB on the flats, paper angles.


----------



## KingsConstruction (3 mo ago)

Fibafuse on flats and paper angles. Always.


----------



## rockhanger3 (Jun 17, 2015)

👆This


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Just use paper on all of it there’s no advantage to fuse mesh or wtf The drywalls paper so the joints should be paper your wasting money The drywall is all paper common sense your even paper taping the corners I have been doing this 27 fricken years mesh and fuse is a joke


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

If your a handy Andy I get it but any finisher who does this everyday knows paper is strongest It’s what drywall is mud and paper


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Cheaper-stronger-faster-easy to cut - easy on hands - Get a Flexible Drywall Pan - Make some cash


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Keep using the paper it’s your best friend


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

NOW THE MUDPAN who likes to hold metal in your hand? Or plastic that slips Get The First Flexible MudPan !


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Fastest Cleaning Mud Pan -


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mudflextools said:


> what’s your favorite tape?


Mine is regular fibafuse and paper in the corners. Few extra bucks won't kill me.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

when i do whole rooms i use paper all over. when i do patches i use mesh and fastest. ill "juice" the fastset and pack the cracks full then mesh and top coat at one time. i have seen patches i did like this 20yr earlier that were just as i left them, so i know it works. 

if i was going to run flats with mesh, i would back fill and mesh in with fastset. therefor it would be no advantage in knife strokes over paper taping. in other words it takes same work. your not messing with different muds either. JMO


----------

